# My First Saya



## Hattorichop (Oct 7, 2011)

I just finished making a saya for my 120mm Kikuichi VG10 petty and wanted to share some photos.




[/IMG



[/IMG]
I had fun with this and I'm sure I'll be making more!


----------



## mhenry (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice! how did you make the cavity for the blade


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 7, 2011)

I made this saya in two pieces. One piece 1/8" thick and the other 3/16" thick. I used a dremel with a drum like sandpaper bit to hollow out the thick piece. I had planned on using a pin to keep the saya on the knife but it fits pretty tight at the tip and it is not necessary to use a pin at all.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 7, 2011)

Very well done!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice! That's awesome.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 7, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good to me too.


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! The positive comments coming from you guy's means alot. I have 6 more knives that did not come with saya's so I think I'll be making more in the near future. I was checking out some of Fish's handles and saya's last night and I noticed he made some of his saya's in three pieces and I might try this next time. The next one I think I will work on is for my 210 Itou gyuto with purple Sugalite stone handle. I'm planning on using some purple heart wood with some type of red spacer material in the centre to kind of match the knives handle. I'll post some photos when this one is finished.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice job on that saya! You've got me thinking about making my own.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 7, 2011)

i've been playing around with the idea of leather sheaths for my knives that don't have sayas. i made a prototype for my kochi last night. not as pretty as your saya, but it does the job, and i learned quite a few lessons (i hadn't done any leather working since i summer camp, long ago).


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good and as you go forward your sayas will look even better. 

I am surprised that not many folks try their hands at saya-making, fewer than those who try making handles. 

M


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement Marko, coming from a master such as your self that means alot. Rex, in my experience knives stored in leather sheaths for any amount of time tend to develop rust.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 8, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement Marko, coming from a master such as your self that means alot. Rex, in my experience knives stored in leather sheaths for any amount of time tend to develop rust.


 
Haha, I am not a master, I just have done it longer than you guys. Keep up working on it, and let me know if I can help you get to the next level.

M


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the rustic look of it. Nice job!


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 8, 2011)

That looks really great! What type of wood did you use? Kinda looks like walnut to me.. At any rate, very nice execution..


----------



## tk59 (Oct 8, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> i've been playing around with the idea of leather sheaths for my knives that don't have sayas. i made a prototype for my kochi last night. not as pretty as your saya, but it does the job, and i learned quite a few lessons (i hadn't done any leather working since i summer camp, long ago).


 
pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 8, 2011)

HHH Knives said:


> That looks really great! What type of wood did you use? Kinda looks like walnut to me.. At any rate, very nice execution..


 
I used a left over piece of rose wood, it was some scrap from my magnetic knife rack.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2011)

tk59 said:


> pics or it didn't happen?


 
it's an incredibly rough prototype (as marked), and not worth taking a picture of, but here it is. it's made of three pieces of leather. when i get around to making a proper one, it'll look a lot better.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't like the font at all, it need to be more uncial. Or maybe gothic.....


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2011)

hey, that was my best handwriting!


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 8, 2011)

Very well done. Would love to see some pics from a WIP.


----------

